# Show us your Raketa BIG ZERO !!!



## Chronotopos

Hello everybody.

Excuse-me if I'm wrong but I haven't found a specific subject dedicated to the "BIG ZERO" (yes, there is many little subject about this watch, like this one https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/raketa-zero-petrodvorets-classic-466171.html but I haven't found THE one !) and I was very surprised about that ! :-s

The "BIG ZERO" is a very iconic and an highly representative watch from soviet watch industry, because of its design but also because of its story.
The "BIG ZERO" appears in 1983 in a small round case, with a white dial but also with a black one
Originally designed for visually impaired's people, the watch was seen in 1985 on the Gorbachev wrist when he visits Italy : as journalists ask him why its watch has a zero and not a twelve, he answers "_The Russians are starting all over again from zero !_"...
This watch was produced in several versions for many years during soviet era and also during the 90's but one can find many fakes and frankens watches based on it's design for sale.
Since few years, _Raketa_ produce a new version of the "BIG ZERO" called "Raketa Petrodvorets Classic".

The "BIG ZERO" style doesn't refer to a case but to the dial : bold numbers, the bold hands and the bold zero where we usually found a twelve on most of the watches. All the genuine Raketa "BIG ZERO" from 80's and 90's were powered by a 2609.HA caliber.

Most of the "BIG ZERO" were produced by _Raketa_ but one can also find _Slava_ "BIG ZERO", _Renaissance_ "BIG ZERO" (_Renaissance_ is another brand from Raketa, usually specialized in making watches with stone dials based on Raketa models) and recently also _Luch_ "BIG ZERO" !!!
It also seems that french _Slava_ factory in Besançon, France, have produced "BIG ZERO" during 80's with soviet calibers named "R2609" (and _механизм CCCP_ written on dial), but so far nobody has been able to confirm that point.

Considering these 4 points (2609ha caliber, bold numbers, bold hands, a *0* replacing the *12*), may I suggest you to show us your all different "BIG ZERO" watches ???
;-)

To begin, here are the 3 "BIG ZERO" I own (I'm not particularly collecting this model) :









From left to right : a classical mid-80's cccp "BIG ZERO", the french mid-80's (_механизм CCCP)_ "BIG ZERO" and an unknown Renaissance "BIG ZERO" (I've never seen this watch before buying it !)

*P.S.:* sorry for my eng... globish : I'm french, it's not an excuse but... :-d


----------



## Mister Mike




----------



## GuessWho

Here is mine, it needs more wrist-time!


----------



## phd

Here are some of mine. Can't vouch for the authenticity of all of them....

Paul


----------



## amphibic

and here are my zeros!


----------



## redfever

Here's mine, there's some question marks with the hands but the watch is otherwise NOS so interesting.


----------



## schnurrp

mine:


----------



## skapig

You've shown me yours, now I'll show you mine.

These are my three best. The two on the left are essentially NOS (except possibly a replacement crown on the latin one). The one on the right is practically NOS except for some pry marks on the caseback, a few minor scuffs that need to be polished on the acrylic and slight yellowing to the dial that can only be seen if held against one of the others in perfect lighting. The one on the left originally had a gilt case, but I swapped it with a NOS chrome one.

I also have a couple of Cyrillic ones without the quality rosette, but they need some work. One has a replacement domed crystal and the other is good cosmetic condition, but needs the movement cleaned--poor amplitude.

An observation: the dial printing on the ones with the quality rosette is noticeably better than the ones without. The french one posted by _Chronotopos_ looks to have the same printing as the ones with the rosette.

To me, this is the quintessential Russian timepiece. The movement is built like a tank and easily serviceable, the design is one of the quirkiest but simple designs ever done, and (most importantly) it is readily available.

I consider myself fortunate to own several in such good condition.


----------



## fcafca

b-) Here are mine :









My favorite is the one on the right. NOS with box and paper (Italian export) :









_Made in Petrodvorets _vs _Made in Besançon_ (discussed here ) :









:think: In fact, most of parts are _slightly_ different : Case, crown, back, second hand, ...


----------



## skapig

fcafca said:


> View attachment 1148471
> 
> 
> :think: In fact, most of parts are _slightly_ different : Case, crown, back, second hand, ...


I have several Raketa with the same cusion case and they all seem to be slightly different... especially crowns and lugs. Interesting that my Latin dial zero I posted above appears to have the same crown as the French model in your photo.


----------



## emoscambio

Warning, these ones are quite gross!









And this one is a real jewel of bad taste and stupid layout, imho.








At least they sport thin hands, who do not hamper the view on the dial but just the reading of the actual time.


----------



## Mark Gordon

Here's a variation of the same dial from Soviet times with a big Red Star, instead of a big Zero. It is number 1200 on my website.

Note that it contains a 7-jewel 2356 quartz movement and that the case is a very innovative design. The plastic strap runs continuously across the whole watch and holds the movement. The dial and caseback are attached to the strap with 4 screws.

-- Mark


----------



## skapig

Mark Gordon said:


> Here's a variation of the same dial from Soviet times with a big Red Star
> -- Mark


Swap that red star for a red cross and it would look like something swatch would put out today. I've seen those on the 'bay before, but I was not aware of the unique construction.


----------



## soviet

Here are two of mine. I posted images of them long time ago.


----------



## Chronotopos

@soviet : the last one is a “proletarian”, a quite rare version of the Big-Zero.
The strange but usual thing with it's dial is that it uses a different type of smaller font with square end for numbers, compared to standard Big-Zero.


----------



## soviet

Chronotopos said:


> @soviet : the last one is a "proletarian", a quite rare version of the Big-Zero.
> The strange but usual thing with it's dial is that it uses a different type of smaller font with square end for numbers, compared to standard Big-Zero.


Thanks for your input! I just realized that the first one is not a Raketa brand watch. But it still has big numbers.b-)


----------



## emoscambio

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/fake-raketa-big-zero-made-china-888475.html#post6541579


----------



## liahim

Released and with such dial the Rocket 2609 in 1989.


----------



## frantsous

Some of the family:


----------



## skapig

I posted this question a while back with no answer, so I'll try again here...

Has anyone ever seen this version of the Zero? The only place I've ever seen this photo are the new Raketa website and the Raketa wikipedia page.


----------



## Chronotopos

I've never seen it except on Raketa website and Wikipedia...


----------



## storyteller

Not a Raketa, but still family.


----------



## Chronotopos

This one is quite rare !
:-!


----------



## storyteller

I know


----------



## Chronotopos

The last little-big-zero I've bought :


----------



## JacobC

Funny I saw this thread today, wearing my Petrodvorets Classic 0049 on my wrist as I type. I love this watch and in a lot of ways, made me even more of a collector than I already was before. Both of my "Big Zero" watches are modern Raketa builds. The 0049 is a Swiss Ronda 763 Quartz and the other has the famous in-house Raketa 2609.HA movement and is their Sochi edition.


----------



## WFH

Just got mine !!









I need to stop buying new watches for now... I'm now over the WAF threshold


----------



## Reno

Now, I can play ! 

My one and only :

On vintage bracelet :









On beige bund :









On khaki bund :


















(seller's pic)


----------



## Chronotopos

Bien vu la présentation sur le catalogue Letraset !
Le bracelet métal original est très beau mais avec cette montre, sur les trois bracelets présentés, je trouve que c'est encore le bund caramel qui lui va la mieux (mais ça n'engage que moi...).


----------



## schnurrp

Reno said:


> Now, I can play !
> 
> My one and only :
> 
> On vintage bracelet :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On beige bund :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On khaki bund :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (seller's pic)


Nice Reno! That guy sells watches that have had some wear but I don't think he messes with them. Yours is in pretty good condition although it has gotten some serious wrist time along the way, it appears, and some would say the crystal was replaced.


----------



## emoscambio

Chronotopos said:


> Bien vu la présentation sur le catalogue Letraset ! Le bracelet métal original est très beau mais avec cette montre, sur les trois bracelets présentés, je trouve que c'est encore le bund caramel qui lui va la mieux (mais ça n'engage que moi...).


Félicitations cher ami pour ce rappel que rien dans les règles du forum n'interdit ni ne préconise de langue! Surtout pas la langue de deux des patries de l'horlogerie!


----------



## Chronotopos

:-d
Merci et/ou désolé
Thanks and/or sorry :
My english is so bad...
I sometimes feel that Google translator could made a better english with my french than the english I could write by myself...
:think:


----------



## Reno

Chronotopos said:


> Bien vu la présentation sur le catalogue Letraset !
> Le bracelet métal original est très beau mais avec cette montre, sur les trois bracelets présentés, je trouve que c'est encore le bund caramel qui lui va la mieux (mais ça n'engage que moi...).


Merci Chronotopos !

Je cherchais un arrière-plan qui colle avec l'esprit de cette montre étonnante&#8230; le catalogue LETRASET de mes jeunes années aux Beaux-Arts m'est revenu à l'esprit&#8230; ça m'a semblé approprié pour le style très "graphique" de cette Big0 ;-)

Je change de bracelet plus souvent qu'à mon tour et cette Raketa n'a pas échappé à la règle :-d

Ce bund ?










C'est aussi mon combo préféré pour l'instant, avec le bund noir :












schnurrp said:


> Nice Reno! That guy sells watches that have had some wear but I don't think he messes with them. Yours is in pretty good condition although it has gotten some serious wrist time along the way, it appears, and some would say the crystal was replaced.


Thanks schnurrp 

I was a bit concerned after 72h : the watch stopped in the afternoon :-s

I turned the hands around the dial a few times, and it was running again&#8230; I need to keep an eye on that one in the future :-/

Yes, the crystal might have been replaced :think:

RAKETA "BIG ZERO"

Anyway, it's a great watch :-!


----------



## vsls

It was almost three years ago when I started to read WUS and I was a newbie in Soviet/Russian watches. My first ever purchase was of course my Raketa Big Zero and since then and after many other watches (and 100 posts) I still think that this is the grail of my small collection!


----------



## drdas007

This, according to this thread, is a Raketa Big Zero "Proletariat". Sorry about the nato strap - its the only strap I have that fits this watch. I was thinking about buying a red with cream or white nato. Any thoughts?


----------



## vintagex

Here's mine


----------



## samun

I met Here such Raketa BIG ZERO surprised an inscription on a back cover of 2000.
The first assumption was that it is a fake.
But it appeared that this watch let out original them in the late nineties and is presented in the catalog (the last photo)
---------
Встретил Вот такие Raketa BIG ZERO удивила надпись на задней крышке от 2000 года.
Первое предположение было, что это подделка.
Но оказалось, что данные наручные часы подлинные их выпускали в конце 90-х годов и представлены в каталоге (последнее фото)

 

 

Photo from the Raketa plant catalog:


----------



## samun

Встретились мне вот такие Raketa Big Zero.
Обратите внимание: наручные часы выпускались полностью на экспорт.
На циферблате надписи, на английском языке, и редкий механизм 2609. HA .с «фаской по окружности» и с надписью «R 2609.HA 19 NINETEEN JEWELS» - так было до 1980 года. До 1980 года механизмы собирали вручную, и были редкие партии наручных часов Raketa когда часовой механизм делали специально для продажи заграницу, и на механизме ставили клеймо «R 2609.HA 19 NINETEEN JEWELS». 
------
Such Raketa Big Zero met to me here.
Pay attention: watch was issued completely for export.
On the inscription dial, in English, and rare mechanism 2609. HA with "a facet on a circle" and with "R 2609.HA 19 NINETEEN JEWELS" inscription - so was till 1980. Till 1980 mechanisms collected manually, and there were rare parties of a watch of Raketa when a clockwork did specially for sale the abroad, and the mechanism was branded by "R 2609.HA 19 NINETEEN JEWELS".


----------



## Patagonico

My NOS Big Zero


----------



## TokyoLunch

Another 'Big Zero' club member....


----------



## samun

Recently such watch of Raketa BIG ZERO as you can see unusual color of the dial met to me here, for me remained a riddle as such color turned out but looks interestingly. Your opinion is interesting? :


----------



## yorki_man

You Have great watches !
And I've got too 











And in the same mood


----------



## demag

I just got this from eBay for very little money. It gains 3 or 4 minutes a day but I am very pleased with it. It does have a lot of wear and has seen a lot of use but is running great.




























The bracelet is not original and the whole watch is very dirty. Once cleaned up I'm sure it will get a lot of wrist time.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beeks

I'm in the club..without doubt an absolute fave..got a Proletarian en route too


----------



## meijlinder

Beeks said:


> I'm in the club..without doubt an absolute fave..got a Proletarian en route too


What strap are you using? tried mine with a regular 18mm and it felt way to narrow. Might need to look into something similar


----------



## Vaurien

This is mine, with box and explanation document


Raketa Zero di AVaurien, su Flickr


Raketa Zero di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Arizone

Just received this watch from Samun. Decided to splurge and get a nice condition one. My first Russian that's not a Vostok. Perhaps I should have gone for the mini instead, oh well. Basic NATO in the meantime.


----------



## Beeks

The Proletarian


----------



## Beeks

On a hand made leather Pav Strap


----------



## heimdalg

New arrived.


----------



## putra3007

My first...arrived last week. Love it!


----------



## rageandcage

After an agonizing month long wait, I finally got my Big Zero today!


----------



## Lampoc

This is a weird one... Is the case genuine or not?


----------



## samun

Это франклен.
Good afternoon!
this watch Franken is
They are brought together from two hours


----------



## redfever

Google translate tells me that Samun is saying that is a Franken.


----------



## Lampoc

samun said:


> Это франклен.
> Good afternoon!
> this watch Franken is
> They are brought together from two hours


Thanks Samun, much appreciated. Seeing as both case and dial are genuine Raketa, is there not a chance that it's a 'factory franken' similar to some of the stuff other Russian watch manufacturers were producing in the early 90's?


----------



## schnurrp

Comrade Lampoc, Da there is chance....also chance Putin lose "election". Buy from comrade Samun and not be doubting!


----------



## samun

schnurrp thanks for an appreciation. 
here I wouldn't be sure, sometimes and at me on mistakes Franklen can get, I have a lot of work and I am a person and I can make a mistake. You can always ask at a forum.


----------



## schnurrp

samun said:


> schnurrp thanks for an appreciation.
> here I wouldn't be sure, sometimes and at me on mistakes Franklen can get, I have a lot of work and I am a person and I can make a mistake. You can always ask at a forum.


Yes comrade samun, it is very true that no one knows all the soviet/Russian hours and anyone can be fooled by nice looking construction by skilled technician. What is needed is many eyes looking.


----------



## avers

I have this watch in my collection, it seems like a fairly rare dial.


----------



## phd

Interesting! I'm not sure what to make of it, but "Renaissance" was a small artisanal brand which "budded" from Raketa.


----------



## avers

phd said:


> Interesting! I'm not sure what to make of it, but "Renaissance" was a small artisanal brand which "budded" from Raketa.


If you check post #1 in this thread - there's another Renaissance watch.

I am a bit puzzled by the case of my watch, it's yellow color, while all Zero watches shown in this thread have silver (nickel-plated) cases.


----------



## lucky watch

Here is mine on a Pav strap.


----------



## Ham2

This is a recent pick-up with box, papers and original CCCP branded strap. And at a bargain price ($57 shipped) ;D


----------



## putra3007

Ham2 said:


> This is a recent pick-up with box, papers and original CCCP branded strap. And at a bargain price ($57 shipped) ;D
> View attachment 1368276
> View attachment 1368279
> View attachment 1368281


Great buy Ham...congrats!!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obscurax

Hi big zero fans! I just got one off the bay but i'm wondering if it's a franken. What do you guys think?


















I've never seen an seconds hand like this one. The picture of the ebay seller had a normal seconds hand. I'm a tad disappointed.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn MI 2S met Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

A unique example is on Ebay right now.
www.ebay.com/itm/151226929014


----------



## Jeffro1

Decisions, Decisions... Which one to wear today... (Got these off the bay recently, thanks to Samun_Povt and IgorPiterskiy)


----------



## fcafca

b-) Same than Ham2 recent pick-up. NOS in red box with papers :


----------



## goody2141

First Russian watch, but have a 31659 Reissue on the way.


----------



## paulandpaul

Hello folks, can anyone offer opinions about the authenticity of this Big Zero? 
Russian Vintage Mechanical Watch RAKETA 0369 Big Zero | eBay









It looks quite different than the other watches in this thread. thanks


----------



## khd

paulandpaul said:


> Hello folks, can anyone offer opinions about the authenticity of this Big Zero?
> Russian Vintage Mechanical Watch RAKETA 0369 Big Zero | eBay
> 
> View attachment 1425316
> 
> 
> It looks quite different than the other watches in this thread. thanks


I'm no expert but the combination of Latin and Cyrillic on the dial looks pretty suspect to me...


----------



## Ham2

paulandpaul said:


> Hello folks, can anyone offer opinions about the authenticity of this Big Zero? Russian Vintage Mechanical Watch RAKETA 0369 Big Zero | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks quite different than the other watches in this thread. thanks


That looks to be fake - not a big zero case style and the dial looks "printed"


----------



## paulandpaul

Thanks. I will stay away.


----------



## fcafca

Another shot of my "Big Z Red box with paper", this time with colors :


----------



## drdas007

Raketa Big Zero Proletariat


----------



## ciccio_started_it

My military bund arrived in the mail today. Wearing my Zero for the first time in her new home 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuron22

Hello all. Just recently discovered this forum and thread. Love seeing the variety of other members Zero and strap combinations...definitely has me inspired to try some new things. Here is my Zero with a relatively new strap. Definitely one of my favorites and one that gets the most questions from nearby observers.


----------



## Robbie B

Very recently started exploring the world of vintage soviet watches and can't stop already... I am looking to get a Raketa Big Zero and found a few I want to bid on. Can anyone tell me whether they are authentic or am i looking at recent remakes from either China or Russia? What would you expect to pay for a decent looking model from the last century? I see substantial differences in prices that I cannot always justify. Your help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## ciccio_started_it

Robbie B said:


> Very recently started exploring the world of vintage soviet watches and can't stop already... I am looking to get a Raketa Big Zero and found a few I want to bid on. Can anyone tell me whether they are authentic or am i looking at recent remakes from either China or Russia? What would you expect to pay for a decent looking model from the last century? I see substantial differences in prices that I cannot always justify. Your help would be greatly appreciated...
> View attachment 1537218
> View attachment 1537220
> View attachment 1537221
> 
> View attachment 1537219


If you want to be sure you're getting authentic vintage I would deal with a trusted ebay seller like samun_povt. I've bought a few Raketa's from different sellers, and his is definitely the best. Reasonably priced and serviced ($60-80 shipped). You really can't ask for more.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WFH

Based on my limited knowledge of owning only one (supposedly) authentic example form Samun, I'd say: 
#1 looks OK but the crown has been replaced
#2 is 100% fake. Wrong case, wrong hands, wrong dial, wrong crystal, wrong crown. So wrong that it could even be *gasp* quartz... 
#3 looks authentic
#4 looks mostly OK but the hands are very wrong, suggesting either a redial of a less desirable watch or a cobbled-together monster. Franken either way. 

Knowledgeable people, please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Robbie B

Thanks for that. I have indeed seen good reviews on samun_povt. Unfortunately he does not offer what I am looking for. Guess I will have to wait it out. Or maybe somebody else on the forum has something to say on the ones above. Thanks again.


----------



## WFH

PS : Here is mine ;-)


----------



## Perdendosi

I'm in the club!
Samun had one up for sale, and though its price was a bit higher than I was hoping to (eventually) pay, it's considerably less than most other sellers are asking these days, and it appears to be in really nice condition, with just minimal pitting on the chrome and a few crystal blemishes. Plus, with his 3 month "guarantee," and his reputation around here, I can feel good knowing that it's a quality piece.

I feel like this is a Soviet watch that needs to be in my collection. And beyond that, it's a relatively "modern" size that will get lots of wear, too.

Now I'll just wait for the slow boat from Russia!


----------



## ciccio_started_it

Welcome to the club. I got mine from Samun and it's been bulletproof. Enjoy it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi

WFH said:


> PS : Here is mine ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1537307


WFH, if you are still around, tell us about that strap! It looks homemade and super cool!

The Zero is such a versatile watch, I'm already scheming about different straps and bracelets. I feel like it's such a versatile watch. Maybe not "boardroom to beach," but it can certainly do "business casual to backyard" with ease. I think it'd look amazing on mesh, and we've seen a variety of NATOs in this thread, and black and brown leather. I'm not a bund fan but enjoy the bund photos in the thread. What other ideas are there?


----------



## WFH

Unfortunately it's not homemade, it's just an "Aviator" strap from Piero Magli


----------



## Robbie B

Samun has good business I guess. I followed the advice here and bought there as the seller is more important than pictures on the net. I bought the white mini and just ordered a black and white big one. My father liked the style so he wanted a big white one! Cant wait for them to arrive!


----------



## Jtnumber9

Hi all im new to the forum.
I have joined the big zero club now. Received mine from samun off ebay this morning.....
I am extreamly pleased with the condition, so much better than on the pictures. Less than 2weeks delivery to the uk also. Just need to decide on a strap now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hantms

Arrived yesterday.. On a Nato for now while thinking of other options.


----------



## sertse

Received mine from samun too, it like the reassurance I'm getting the real thing and I'm supporter a watch enthusiast. It came with a NATO strap, but I changed it over to this strap I found lying around on a dead fashion watch while cleaning the house. What do you think?


----------



## ciccio_started_it

sertse said:


> Received mine from samun too, it like the reassurance I'm getting the real thing and I'm supporter a watch enthusiast. It came with a NATO strap, but I changed it over to this strap I found lying around on a dead fashion watch while cleaning the house. What do you think?


Looks nice! Careful though, that teddy bear may not want to give the watch back 

Loving this recent bump in Big Zero love! Think I'll pull mine out of the watch box and wear it tomorrow!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronotopos

Jtnumber9 said:


> Hi all im new to the forum.
> I have joined the big zero club now. Received mine from samun off ebay this morning.....
> I am extreamly pleased with the condition, so much better than on the pictures. Less than 2weeks delivery to the uk also. Just need to decide on a strap now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello and welcome.

Even if this is a beautiful watch (to my opinion), I'm very doubtfull about the dial of this big-black-"big Zero".
Sorry to be suspicious but I mean : I like it and I trust in Samun to which I've bought mine (I love this black dial and "in case of" it should be a rarity, I've also bought one...), but I have never seen other watches like this particular one somewhere-else, and I have the feeling the markings are badly printed compared to my three other "Big Zero", and particularly when I compare it to my genuine little black round "Big zero" on wich the markings are sharper and brighter (the white painting is covering the black dial more efficiently)...

If someone knows more or/and have an opinion on this particular big black big zero, I will be happy to read it...


----------



## Jtnumber9

Chronotopos said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> Even if this is a beautiful watch (to my opinion), I'm very doubtfull about the dial of this big-black-"big Zero".
> Sorry to be suspicious but I mean : I like it and I trust in Samun to which I've bought mine (I love this black dial and "in case of" it should be a rarity, I've also bought one...), but I have never seen other watches like this particular one somewhere-else, and I have the feeling the markings are badly printed compared to my three other "Big Zero", and particularly when I compare it to my genuine little black round "Big zero" on wich the markings are sharper and brighter (the white painting is covering the black dial more efficiently)...
> 
> If someone knows more or/and have an opinion on this particular big black big zero, I will be happy to read it...


Thank you for your opinion. The white is not the best i must say but it isnt terribly bad. I can see what you are saying.
I have put it in a thread to see if anyone else might have something to add. Either way i do not mind as i love the watch wether the dial be suspicious or not. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnurrp

Chronotopos said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> Even if this is a beautiful watch (to my opinion), I'm very doubtfull about the dial of this big-black-"big Zero".
> Sorry to be suspicious but I mean : I like it and I trust in Samun to which I've bought mine (I love this black dial and "in case of" it should be a rarity, I've also bought one...), but I have never seen other watches like this particular one somewhere-else, and I have the feeling the markings are badly printed compared to my three other "Big Zero", and particularly when I compare it to my genuine little black round "Big zero" on wich the markings are sharper and brighter (the white painting is covering the black dial more efficiently)...
> 
> If someone knows more or/and have an opinion on this particular big black big zero, I will be happy to read it...


The printing of the large and small dials is not the same. The smaller dial is usually sharper although I have seen an occasional large one with sharp dial. That watch looks fine to me.










From '89 catalog:










From '83 catalog:


----------



## mjtyson

I thought I already did this, but can't find my post. Bought this in Moscow in April.


----------



## hantms

There is something about being in bars that makes me want to take wrist shots. Probably just me. Anyway, still on the Nato (Zulu?) which kind of grows on me for the Big Zero. It looks good on just about anything though looking at the pictures in this topic!









Another thing I'm noticing more and more is how incredibly clear the dial is. I know it was originally intended for people with lesser eyesight, and it definitely works! When I wake up with still blurry tired vision and the room somewhat dark, I look at the bedside table with typically three or four watches on them, and the Big Zero is the one I can immediately read. Everything else needs more focus.


----------



## ciccio_started_it

hantms said:


> Everything else needs more focus.


... Especially after a night out at the bar LOL

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drbobguy

Just got my first Zero today!


----------



## hantms

More evidence that the Zero looks good on absolutely every strap ever made.


----------



## e4k4

Mine says hello as well! My first Zero, bought it from ruscamera on eBay some weeks ago. Ever since I first saw a picture on a Zero I knew I wanted one


----------



## Perdendosi

I realized that, although I posted to a WRUW thread, I didn't update this thread when I got my Big Zero from Samun.









It lives up to its expectations, as does Samun, who shipped quickly, and who described the watch very well. I threw it on a mesh (from "goodcheapman" on the Bay) and generally like it. But I'm thinking of other options. I like the NATO idea, because the watch is so versatile, and it's easy to change looks quickly. But I could also go with black leather, which dresses it up. But the face isn't super dressy, and if I put it on black, that doesn't go with a whole lot of my every day clothes (particularly in the summer...). Oh my, what to do!


----------



## hantms

To add to the strap options: woven elastic bands.


----------



## paulandpaul

This arrived today!


----------



## valetchrome

On a clothy strap


----------



## sq100

These are mine.


----------



## hantms

Loy Krathong festival.


----------



## REDSWAN13

hantms said:


> Loy Krathong festival.
> 
> View attachment 1963306


Wonderful photo hantms, what is the Loy Krathong festival?


----------



## hantms

That's a festival in Thailand on the full moon of the 12th month of the Lunar calendar (typically the full moon in November).

It involves floating a 'krathongs' down a river. A krathong is a float made out of a slice of banana tree and decorated with flowers, incense and candles. Kind of to float bad habits and sins away. Also people let hot air balloons go, which is impressive when done in numbers. 

























Also, fireworks. 

Also, partying in bars and clubs.


----------



## ciccio_started_it

hantms said:


> That's a festival in Thailand on the full moon of the 12th month of the Lunar calendar (typically the full moon in November).
> 
> It involves floating a 'krathongs' down a river. A krathong is a float made out of a slice of banana tree and decorated with flowers, incense and candles. Kind of to float bad habits and sins away. Also people let hot air balloons go, which is impressive when done in numbers.
> 
> View attachment 1981250
> 
> 
> View attachment 1981282
> 
> 
> View attachment 1981242
> 
> 
> Also, fireworks.
> 
> Also, partying in bars and clubs.
> 
> View attachment 1981290


Stunning photos, I would love to see that in real life one day!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Culturby

I'm new to this inspiring forum. In fact, it's way too inspiring!!

A week ago I went through the Vostok Amphibia SE thread, and I had to own one (now on the way from Meranom).

And now this thread! I suddenly "NEEDED" a Big Zero Raketa!

Now on the way from Russia.... :flushed:


----------



## hantms

Culturby said:


> I'm new to this inspiring forum. In fact, it's way too inspiring!!
> 
> A week ago I went through the Vostok Amphibia SE thread, and I had to own one (now on the way from Meranom).
> 
> And now this thread! I suddenly "NEEDED" a Big Zero Raketa!
> 
> Now on the way from Russia.... :flushed:


Ha, well both ecellent choices and indeed completely essential to own. 

So I'd say you're doing well. Often when everything is new, people buy all kinds of weird stuff that leaves them scratching their head later.

With an Amphibia SE and Big Zero though that seems really unlikely to happen: nobody's horological life can be complete without them. 

The Big Zero is kind of like the Fashion Watch that was never intentionally designed as a fashion watch. It was designed for people with a visual impairment to be easy to read. But low and behold it turns into a completely timeless icon. Look at the watches in my signature below. Image is tiny, but which one stands out, and is actually instantly clear to tell the time on? Right!


----------



## Culturby

You are absolutely right, in every aspect!

Although I have to admit, that I did buy two dud watches, before I learned about this forum. I didn't spend a lot of money on them - so I consider the spent money, as a "learning-fee".

Kind regards,
Bjoern


----------



## WFH

On a Vostok mesh. Has anyone ever found a strap that doesn't fit the Zero ? ;-)


----------



## Culturby

My two new friends! Very pleased with both.


----------



## Chronotopos

:think:
Even if I also own it, I stay doubtful about the black one, in particular because the bad white-printing…
The dial's quality of my small black Big-Zero is far better...


----------



## rainbowbattlekid

Neuron22 said:


> Hello all. Just recently discovered this forum and thread. Love seeing the variety of other members Zero and strap combinations...definitely has me inspired to try some new things. Here is my Zero with a relatively new strap. Definitely one of my favorites and one that gets the most questions from nearby observers.
> 
> View attachment 1463246
> 
> 
> View attachment 1463254


anyone know where i can get this strap?


----------



## tylehman

first zero... wrong hands, but put it on a soviet bracelet and i think it looks ok.


----------



## slowprop

tylehman said:


> first zero... wrong hands, but put it on a soviet bracelet and i think it looks ok.
> View attachment 3025666


I do as well and you will no doubt enjoy wearing it - I would.


----------



## shandy

Just this minute purchased this Slava Big Zero from pawelsto here on watchuseek. It's NOS and I think will go well with my pink and Cali dial Slava's that have same 2428 movement.


----------



## e4k4

shandy said:


> Just this minute purchased this Slava Big Zero from pawelsto here on watchuseek.


Congrats! Been looking for a day-date Slava Zero a while, missed it on WUS, but good for you!


----------



## shandy

e4k4 said:


> Congrats! Been looking for a day-date Slava Zero a while, missed it on WUS, but good for you!


You might want to ask Pawel as I think he has more than 1!


----------



## e4k4

shandy said:


> You might want to ask Pawel as I think he has more than 1!


Thanks for the heads up, sent him a pm!


----------



## shandy

e4k4 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, sent him a pm!


Excellent, I hope you get one!


----------



## slowprop

I just received this from Samun. It took just under two weeks to reach me in the UK which is great. I would definitely like to buy from him again. This watch is really lovely and in even better condition than it looked on his E Bay page. I've put it on a NOS soviet era brown leather strap I managed to get hold of. I am extremely pleased with this.


----------



## shandy

It looks mint Robin and that strap is perfect. Never though of a brown strap on this one but it looks perfect!


----------



## slowprop

Thanks Ian. Some help from the wife was sought to choose which strap it has to be said.


----------



## rainbowbattlekid

first russian watch, and really first real watch in general. i think the glass might not be original, as it looks more domed than some of hte pictures here, but everything else seems to be okay and it looks good so whatever. plan on getting a Hadley Roma canvas strap for it:


----------



## slowprop

Very nice. It's a slippery slope. I bet you end up with more than one !


----------



## storyteller

Today is exactly 30 years since Gorbie became leader of the USSR. So wear your Raketa Big Zero today, boys and girls, and remember how young we were.


----------



## shandy

Been wanting a gold plated Big Zero to go with my Slava Big Zero ever since seeing Samun's FB page showing the Russian Actress Svetlana Nemolyaeva wearing one in a TV interview. In fact I even asked if he had one but sadly not.
But one appeared on eBay today in absolutely mint condition for $59 so I jumped!
Here are a couple of shots from the seller.


----------



## slowprop

Very nice Ian. I haven't seen a gold big zero before. Looks great. Congrats. Very good price as well.


----------



## shandy

Thanks Robin, I have a thing for gold tone and though I have the Slava Big Zero I really wanted a "proper" one!


----------



## thnewkid

I think this is a good first step into mechanical watches for me. I know I'll be buying a few more soviets going forward.


----------



## shandy

What a great first step into mechanical watches! I love mine and hope you enjoy yours just as much.


----------



## CyberCrux

Hi,

I am new comer of Raketa Big Zero.


----------



## shandy

That's in beautiful condition cyber, congratulations!
my tracking got updated overnight and mine is in Canada. Of course it's in customs the other side of the country and due to Easter Canada Post's last delivery is today and the next is next Tuesday so who knows when it will reach me! Going on past experiences I am not holding my breath for it being next week, probably the week after!


----------



## shandy

A couple of shots of mine which arrived today, beautiful condition, I absolutlw love this dial and love the shade of gold Raketa used for this one. The first shot does not show it as I played around with the image to try to give it a vintage feel but the other does. It's a sort of cross between rose and yellow gold to my eyes.


----------



## Brian Turner

Can anyone tell me what this is? It's a Raketa big zero with made in USSR on the dial in Russian but is clearly new. Is it a total fake or some sort of tourist special made by Raketa? That doesn't look like any 2609 movement I've ever seen.


----------



## slowprop

shandy said:


> A couple of shots of mine which arrived today, beautiful condition, I absolutlw love this dial and love the shade of gold Raketa used for this one. The first shot does not show it as I played around with the image to try to give it a vintage feel but the other does. It's a sort of cross between rose and yellow gold to my eyes.


That's really nice Ian. It suits that brown strap and is a bit different so a very nice piece to have. Congrats.


----------



## Perdendosi

Brian Turner said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is? It's a Raketa big zero with made in USSR on the dial in Russian but is clearly new. Is it a total fake or some sort of tourist special made by Raketa? That doesn't look like any 2609 movement I've ever seen.


I dunno, it looks like a 2609 to me. It's just not the (newer?) 2609.НА








To the experts: Did the Big Zero come with a 2609?


----------



## schnurrp

Brian Turner said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is? It's a Raketa big zero with made in USSR on the dial in Russian but is clearly new. Is it a total fake or some sort of tourist special made by Raketa? That doesn't look like any 2609 movement I've ever seen.


I've seen one like that before from what I presume is an aftermarket assembler (frankenmiester). I suppose that baltika movement might fit in cases made for the newer 2609s, however attaching a dial would be another matter. The dial made for the more modern 2609s does not fit the baltika movement which it replaced, the feet are in the wrong location. So you could buy this watch and either find the dial with its feet removed, stuck to the baltika movement with double faced tape, or a really rare big zero dial made for the baltika movement (extremely unlikely since the big zero dial is much more modern thatn the baltika movement in my opinion).


----------



## Galeocerdoshark

Seems like the chrome was sanded off on this one, but I'm ok with that. Really like it, yet I do need to get a more suited strap for it. I've seen some good suggestions in this thread already.

On a sidenote: what about the waterproofness of this watch? My guess is that -unlike say a Komandirskie- it's pretty much non-existant? No ring, no rubber,...


Edit: at the office today


----------



## Graham3

fcafca said:


> Another shot of my "Big Z Red box with paper", this time with colors :


I know, really old thread, anyone know about this strap??

G


----------



## hantms

Graham3 said:


> I know, really old thread, anyone know about this strap??


I think (so don't know for fact) that it was included with exports to Western Europe in the late 1980s and/or early 1990s.

Traditionally in Soviet Russia you just bought the watch, then found your own strap separate. For sales to Western Europe however there is the expectation that a watch comes with a strap, so this one was included, and actually rather nice with the contrasting stitching and the CCCP stamped into it, adding to the show-off potential for Gorbachev fanboys. 

I bought one out of Italy specifically because it was one of the later Soviet (CCCP) models, and also included that strap. (Had it shipped to my mom's house as she's also in the EU and the seller didn't want to ship outside of Europe.. long story). Either way I own two big zeros now.


----------



## hseldon

New addition to my collection is the Raketa BIG ZERO. A fine specimen:


----------



## amphibic




----------



## sujith

New knowledge everyday...interesting read for all newbies like me to Raketa - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raketa


----------



## ceanag

Thought I would just add to this thread rather than start a new one.
Picked up this Big Zero locally in Australia .. It was incorrectly listed and I managed to get it for US$35 delivered.
It's a Made in USSR export model and is in great condition and running perfectly.
I wasn't really in the market for this watch but after seeing and reading so much about it on this site I am very glad I took the chance to purchase it.


----------



## goinac

I've got this zero 'made in Russia' with the SU marked on the mechanism 2609 ND (the D letter of the Chirillic aphabet, I mean). I assume it is made at Petrodvorets, as it has the sign of the factory inscribed on the movement. Probably a mid 90s Raketa? (as until 1992 there was no Russia, but Soviet Union)









with a blue NATO here:














and the movement:








I do appreciate any bit of info on this... Thank you!


----------



## goinac

Does anybody know when did they ceased stamping SU (from Soviet Union) on movements?


----------



## hseldon

My understanding is that movements produced after the end of the Soviet Union no longer had SU stamped on them, however due to many movements having been made up until 1991 there were many left over that were still inserted into watches with the SU stamp post USSR collapse.


----------



## Jeffro1

That strap looks great w it. I have a white face and a black face zero. I need to get a strap like this.


----------



## Chronotopos

There is no precise answer to this question because the soviet calibers were used a few moment after the fall of USSR.


----------



## tbarson1

Is the blackface a mini, or full sized zero?


----------



## tbarson1

Ham2 said:


> This is a recent pick-up with box, papers and original CCCP branded strap. And at a bargain price ($57 shipped) ;D
> View attachment 1368276
> View attachment 1368279
> View attachment 1368281


What a bargain! I am desperate for CCCP printed Italian distributor's bracelet like that. Where did you find it? Wanna sell it? I bid 30 just for the bracelet!


----------



## tbarson1

Where do you people get all these boxed Big Zero's! I need myself one of those bands!



Vaurien said:


> This is mine, with box and explanation document
> 
> 
> Raketa Zero di AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> 
> Raketa Zero di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## tbarson1

Heres mine. I just bought it recently, it seems In such a flawless condition that I'm concerned the case might be a replica. Does anyone know if replica cases for big zero even exist?


----------



## tbarson1

Sorry, didn't wait till it uploads fully. Here it is!


----------



## JacobC

Peterhof Classic getting some wrist time today at Starbucks.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

I'll join in, my Big Zero:


----------



## JacobC

This one TECHNICALLY has a large&#8230;.ish zero on it!


----------



## tokareva

Here is my new one from samun.Got it last week and have been wearing it every day.It keeps great time too!


----------



## tokareva

That photo was made before I figured out how to put them in a post.Now it is on brown leather, much better.


----------



## moscowwatch

one of my store..


----------



## jetcash

My zero is on the bench right now. Waiting on a NOS movement. Here it is on a care bear wrist.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

jetcash said:


> My zero is on the bench right now. Waiting on a NOS movement. Here it is on a care bear wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Comrade Bear has good taste, da?


----------



## jetcash

Jacob Casper said:


> Comrade Bear has good taste, da?


Da. Is good to keep time while chasing moose and squirrel!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

I bought a big zero for cheap on eBay because mine has the wrong hands. The new one is original and in very good condition. I planned to switch the dial to my hammer and sickle one. I admit I bought it without really reading the description. This is what arrived:









That's my hammer and sickle one. I really didn't expect such a historical pack. I'm pretty flabbergasted.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## antares2063

jetcash: Congrats, thats a sweet copy of the Big Zero!! Just curious about your Hammer&Sickle Big zero , why is the dial rotated/offset? 

Regards
Junwei


----------



## CierzoZgz

Here's mine:



















About this model with quality mark and Cyrillic letters, I've read at different forums that it comes from an Italian stock, but mine came from Russia, used (by a Russian, I guess) in an acceptable shape with traces of use...
Why is usually said that this configuration comes from Italy?


----------



## DOA

I just got my very first Raketa Big Zero off ebay, very cheap. It's still in the post...
Not a complete franken I think, has original bezel, hands and works but has a replaced crown and the more rounded crystal from what I saw in the pics, so I ordered a NOS original crystal for the Big Zero from another dealer and might have it replaced at some point.
It's my very first Russian watch and my first mechanical wristwatch so I thought at below 30 bucks it was a good start even if it has some "character" (I think that's endearing ) - actually I was browsing new Amphibias when I came across this one and was so taken with the dial I started to look into it and then bought it!

I have a very noob question though, sorry. So far I only own one winding (new) pocket watch but that one doesn't really lose time or I don't wear it often enough to notice - it is said that vintage watches like this lose/speed up to 5 mins a day which is normal. But I read that one should NOT set the time by doing it anti-clockwise.
So, how do you set the time? Wait 3 days till it is 15 mins late/fast then do a full 12h or do the full 12h every day in the evening or are they not as late anyway? Just curious...
Thanks.


----------



## Shai1

CierzoZgz said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> About this model with quality mark and Cyrillic letters, I've read at different forums that it comes from an Italian stock, but mine came from Russia, used (by a Russian, I guess) in an acceptable shape with traces of use...
> Why is usually said that this configuration comes from Italy?


This particular combination (Cyrillic with quality mark) was not specifically made for the Italian market, it was for domestic sale in the USSR as well, but it just happened that when they exported to the Italian market in the late 80s it was with this version of the Big Zero and it took off in a big way, as did a number of Slava models around that time. So a lot of vintage Big Zeros like this are sold by Italian eBay sellers as they are floating around there in high numbers due to their earlier popularity. There have been some big caches of NOS sold on eBay out of Italy as well (especially with the reddish brown CCCP strap as they were sold with that strap when distributed in western Europe at that time).

Long story short, they aren't specifically Italian stock, the same watch found in the USSR, but they're often sold out of Italy now as they were so popular back in the day and a few jewellers obviously had crates of NOS lost in storerooms and recently uncovered and flipped on eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shai1

DOA said:


> I just got my very first Raketa Big Zero off ebay, very cheap. It's still in the post...
> Not a complete franken I think, has original bezel, hands and works but has a replaced crown and the more rounded crystal from what I saw in the pics, so I ordered a NOS original crystal for the Big Zero from another dealer and might have it replaced at some point.
> It's my very first Russian watch and my first mechanical wristwatch so I thought at below 30 bucks it was a good start even if it has some "character" (I think that's endearing ) - actually I was browsing new Amphibias when I came across this one and was so taken with the dial I started to look into it and then bought it!
> 
> I have a very noob question though, sorry. So far I only own one winding (new) pocket watch but that one doesn't really lose time or I don't wear it often enough to notice - it is said that vintage watches like this lose/speed up to 5 mins a day which is normal. But I read that one should NOT set the time by doing it anti-clockwise.
> So, how do you set the time? Wait 3 days till it is 15 mins late/fast then do a full 12h or do the full 12h every day in the evening or are they not as late anyway? Just curious...
> Thanks.
> View attachment 9226434
> View attachment 9226442


It's highly unlikely it will run that fast or slow, I've not had a 2609 (the movement inside that watch) more than +/- 1 min out, but even if it does these can be regulated to within 5-15 sounds per day if the movement is in good condition.

If you don't know how to regulate (though you can research regulating a mechanical watchon, all you need is a smartphone app, tooth pick and steady hand) or don't want to (there's always a chance you'll slip and ruin the hair spring) I don't think there is any harm setting it back a few minutes (NOT a few hours), but to be in the safe side do it after you've fully wound it, as with little tension in the main spring, backwards pressure can act as a hack (temporarily stops the watch), which is actually something people do to synchronize their movement to the exact time, but if your mechanism isn't in great condition (dirty, dried out lubrication) there's the small chance it won't start again without shaking to get the balance swinging again. Not a nice feeling and a hassle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOA

Shai1 said:


> It's highly unlikely it will run that fast or slow, I've not had a 2609 (the movement inside that watch) more than +/- 1 min out, but even if it does these can be regulated to within 5-15 sounds per day if the movement is in good condition.
> 
> If you don't know how to regulate (though you can research regulating a mechanical watchon, all you need is a smartphone app, tooth pick and steady hand) or don't want to (there's always a chance you'll slip and ruin the hair spring) I don't think there is any harm setting it back a few minutes (NOT a few hours), but to be in the safe side do it after you've fully wound it, as with little tension in the main spring, backwards pressure can act as a hack (temporarily stops the watch), which is actually something people do to synchronize their movement to the exact time, but if your mechanism isn't in great condition (dirty, dried out lubrication) there's the small chance it won't start again without shaking to get the balance swinging again. Not a nice feeling and a hassle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip. That was very helpful! I don't think I'll risk regulating it, but I'll keep the rest in mind


----------



## mroatman

DOA said:


> I have a very noob question though, sorry. So far I only own one winding (new) pocket watch but that one doesn't really lose time or I don't wear it often enough to notice - it is said that vintage watches like this lose/speed up to 5 mins a day which is normal. But I read that one should NOT set the time by doing it anti-clockwise.
> So, how do you set the time? Wait 3 days till it is 15 mins late/fast then do a full 12h or do the full 12h every day in the evening or are they not as late anyway? Just curious...
> Thanks.


Moving the hands counter-clockwise will not damage anything.

Set the time whichever way you like


----------



## Shai1

Rrardon said:


> Here are some of mine. Can't vouch for the authenticity of all of them....


Photos?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Here is my new addition. The hands are wrong, but the rest of the watch is legit and in great condition. For 1500 rubles ($24), I couldn't pass it up. Now it's off to buy some 18mm straps.


----------



## DerangedGoose

Got this one for $80 shipped from the Ukraine, was SO excited to find a Cyrillic + Stamp dial version (anytime I can, this is the version I get, and I dont allow any latin dials into the collection, so acquisitions are rare for me). The case is absolutely mint, and has what I believe is the correct crystal (flat, raised edge with a very slight dome in the center). I highly doubt this a totally NOS watch, more likely some enterprising seller had a mint dial in a rougher case, and a NOS case/crystal from a less desirable watch. I am curious, however, as to why they hid the serial number on the back cover in their listing photos:


----------



## mroatman

DerangedGoose said:


> I am curious, however, as to why they hid the serial number on the back cover in their listing photos:


So that multiple watches could be sold from the same set of photos


----------



## Hanz L




----------



## Merlin63

Here we have my NOS just arrived from Russia. Does anybody knows something more about this special Big Zero? It was released (as documents says) in june 1990 from Raketa Factory. Made in only 199 pieces for the Science Technology Council of the Leningrad Academy of Sciences.


----------



## Merlin63

Here we have my NOS just arrived from Russia. Does anybody knows something more about this special Big Zero? It was released (as documents says) in june 1990 from Raketa Factory. Made in only 199 pieces for the Science Technology Council of the Leningrad Academy of Sciences.

View attachment 10072034
View attachment 10072042
View attachment 10072050


----------



## tinitini

A more classic one :


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Merlin63 said:


> Here we have my NOS just arrived from Russia. Does anybody knows something more about this special Big Zero? It was released (as documents says) in june 1990 from Raketa Factory. Made in only 199 pieces for the Science Technology Council of the Leningrad Academy of Sciences.
> View attachment 10072034


History | STC UI 
Apparently it is an extended mechanical workshop of the Russian Academy of Sciences...


----------



## DerangedGoose

Strange that a commemorative watch for a prestigious Russian university would be issued in English. Perhaps it was given to visiting faculty?


----------



## Merlin63

Strange indeed. Everything seems legit. The passport is perfect. The movement is perfect. I've just found a Foundation held by 1990's President of the Science Council of Leningrad who's still alive. I writed to them. Hope to receive an answer.


----------



## hseldon

Merlin63 said:


> Strange indeed. Everything seems legit. The passport is perfect. The movement is perfect. I've just found a Foundation held by 1990's President of the Science Council of Leningrad who's still alive. I writed to them. Hope to receive an answer.


I hope you get a reply. Wouldn't it be great if they have one themself! Be sure to let us know!
Do you have a good picture of the passport?


----------



## Kookaburra

I want one of these! Trying to find one in a decent condition. Can anyone suggest any sites? Thanks


----------



## Shai1

Kookaburra said:


> I want one of these! Trying to find one in a decent condition. Can anyone suggest any sites? Thanks


EBay or Etsy. Search "Raketa Zero" you'll find dozens. Pay a little extra for one that serviced and you shouldn't be disappointed. The 2609 movement is a reliable workhorse. 
Make sure you get one with the correct short stubby hands. Might be a good idea to post pictures on the legit or franken thread to make sure it's genuine before buying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose

Kookaburra said:


> I want one of these! Trying to find one in a decent condition. Can anyone suggest any sites? Thanks





Shai1 said:


> EBay or Etsy. Search "Raketa Zero" you'll find dozens. Pay a little extra for one that serviced and you shouldn't be disappointed. The 2609 movement is a reliable workhorse.
> Make sure you get one with the correct short stubby hands. Might be a good idea to post pictures on the legit or franken thread to make sure it's genuine before buying.


I got mine on ebay but etsy usually has some decent ones as well. My recommendation would be to go for a full cyrillic version with the quality stamp, but this is my collectors preference. One piece of advice I stress is that when faced with a choice between and example with a clean dial and a beat up / worn case or a clean shiny case with a worn dial, always go for the cleaner dial. The cushion case is a very common case and is not difficult to find in clean / NOS condition, whereas the big white dial can be difficult to clean and will show dirt (you will see poorly maintained examples with dark circles around the center post or faded / flecked numbers)

Igot


----------



## Space Noodle

Here's mine I just acquired, loving it!










Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woetwatch77

Kookaburra said:


> I want one of these! Trying to find one in a decent condition. Can anyone suggest any sites? Thanks


I recommend this seller
Great deals from samun povt | eBay Stores


----------



## Persecki

After reading some of the posts about Samun Povt here, I bought my Big Zero from him 2 months ago and I'm very happy with my watch. I highly recommend him.
Just be patient. It takes a month to receive the watch since he's in Russia.


----------



## hantms

Happy LGBT Equality Day!


----------



## Victorv

Here my two Big Zero, for the thread i opened a few days ago, i think that the one without strap is 100% original, and the one with Brown strap is all parts original except the crystal.

Edit: Here the thread, if somebody wants to see a little bit more

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4498005










Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DavidUK

A large white and a mini black.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamma68

I'm interested in acquiring a Big Zero as my first Russian watch. I'd prefer a Soviet-made model for the Russian market (non export).

This one appears to be entirely original (not Franken). Am I correct in my assumptions?





















Also, I've read elsewhere that one of the signs of a genuine Big Zero is the rounded tips of the wedges between the numerals. However, some models (particularly the ones with the black dials) the wedge tips are not rounded. For example, see the post directly above (#197). Is this true? Does that mean non-rounded wedges are fakes?

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## Victorv

Gamma68 said:


> I'm interested in acquiring a Big Zero as my first Russian watch. I'd prefer a Soviet-made model for the Russian market (non export).
> 
> This one appears to be entirely original (not Franken). Am I correct in my assumptions?
> 
> View attachment 12918753
> View attachment 12918757
> View attachment 12918761
> 
> 
> Also, I've read elsewhere that one of the signs of a genuine Big Zero is the rounded tips of the wedges between the numerals. However, some models (particularly the ones with the black dials) the wedge tips are not rounded. For example, see the post directly above (#197). Is this true? Does that mean non-rounded wedges are fakes?
> 
> Thanks, in advance.


Your watch looks good to me comrade. The other ones, black without rounded wedges are the Raketa Small Big Zero. Look at the case, It isn't the same as a Big Zero. And these are ok

Another question is a Big Zero with non-rounded wedges, i think these are not original

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gamma68

Victorv said:


> Your watch looks good to me comrade. The other ones, black without rounded wedges are the Raketa Small Big Zero. Look at the case, It isn't the same as a Big Zero. And these are ok
> 
> Another question is a Big Zero with non-rounded wedges, i think these are not original


Thanks, comrade. Yes, I notice now that the cases differ between the white dial Big Zero and the black dial (small) version.

I did acquire the Big Zero pictured above...and can't wait to receive it and wear it.


----------



## Mercs

Can someone tell me definitively, if any Raketa Big Zero were born with R2609 19 jewels?? Or was this installed aftermarket? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

Mercs said:


> Can someone tell me definitively, if any Raketa Big Zero were born with R2609 19 jewels?? Or was this installed aftermarket?


Can we see the dial side? Is this one of those rare French ones?

The "R" prefix generally was reserved for special export Raketas. It's possible this is original, but I'm suspicious.


----------



## thewatchadude

A French big zero like this one (left hand side)?








_(thanks to the owner and author)_


----------



## Mercs

That's what doesn't jive, it's not a French export dial. Everything looks original though except the movement, which is odd. Who would purposely swap the wrong movement in a collectors item? I'm hopeful it was factory flub. Maybe they ran low on parts? Either way, it was cheap enough. Gotta love these Russian watches









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

Just for sake of clarity, I understand that the French dial above is not an export dial. These watches were produced in France--or say assembled in France. I don't recall all details, but I think they were using movements imported from various USSR factories and the rest was produced in France. The French watch factory assembling the watches had a Soviet ownership and was named Slava, but actually was not solely connected to the Russian Slava. This is why they also produced Big Zeros.

_(thanks to Hanoi for his research on the topic)_


----------



## Mercs

thewatchadude said:


> Just for sake of clarity, I understand that the French dial above is not an export dial. These watches were produced in France--or say assembled in France. I don't recall all details, but I think they were using movements imported from various USSR factories and the rest was produced in France. The French watch factory assembling the watches had a Soviet ownership and was named Slava, but actually was not solely connected to the Russian Slava. This is why they also produced Big Zeros.
> 
> _(thanks to Hanoi for his research on the topic)_


Yes thanks for the clarification, that is also my understanding. I should not have called it a French export dial, when it is fact the movement that was exported for those big zero's. So being that the dial says made in USSR (Cyrillic), I probably have either a domestic made with export movement by some fluke, or an aftermarket rebuild? The watch is coming from Russia, so I'd find it hard to believe that someone in Russia got ahold of a French watch and swapped its movement into this domestic one. Cmon, we all know there's no such thing as a frankenzero lolol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamma68

My first Russian watch purchase arrived today. Surprisingly, it began ticking as I removed it from the package. It's in excellent condition with the original crystal and is running beautifully so far. I love the sound of the mechanical movement.

Now, I need to get a nice band. I'm thinking black leather with white stitching.


----------



## drdas007

Gamma68 said:


> My first Russian watch purchase arrived today. Surprisingly, it began ticking as I removed it from the package. It's in excellent condition with the original crystal and is running beautifully so far. I love the sound of the mechanical movement.
> 
> Now, I need to get a nice band. I'm thinking black leather with white stitching.


Any pics of it on the strap you chose?


----------



## drdas007

.


----------



## Gamma68

drdas007 said:


> Any pics of it on the strap you chose?


Here it is on a Barton quick-release strap. Black with white linen stitching.


----------



## tokareva

I'm still thinking about this fancy version .








https://www.ebay.com/itm/Raketa-Big...039034&hash=item41dea4b5d3:g:YJ8AAOSw8AhaNs~-


----------



## Mercs

Gamma68 said:


> Here it is on a Barton quick-release strap. Black with white linen stitching.
> 
> View attachment 13039579


I think I'll go for a strap like that for mine. It came with this black one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkytoh

Hi all. Newbie here. Are these big zeros real deal?
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401514275563

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372247528595

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401513664729


----------



## mroatman

dkytoh said:


> Hi all. Newbie here. Are these big zeros real deal?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401514275563
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372247528595
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401513664729


Welcome dkytoh. Notice the first watch has very thin baton hands -- not correct.

The other two watches appear original to me.


----------



## VintageChris

Boo ya! Just arrived. I blame you twobrokewatchsnobs podcast.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## VintageChris

Since I haven't seen any big zeros on a silicone strap on this thread, here it is for your viewing pleasure! It wears very comfortably.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamburov

Just got another one.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## MERCENARY

My new "Big Zero" with original box and strap


----------



## dmitrii163




----------



## TagTime

dmitrii163 said:


> View attachment 13741581


That is a cool one.


----------



## Sansoni7

Here it is


----------



## Sansoni7

Repeted...sorry.


----------



## RedFroggy

Here are mine









Amazing how this watch is still «.trendy.» and such a pleaser appealing to urban hipsters ... 
https://wornandwound.com/pairs-well-with-raketa-big-zero/


----------



## sq100




----------



## TagTime

RedFroggy said:


> Here are mine
> 
> View attachment 13756251
> 
> 
> Amazing how this watch is still «.trendy.» and such a pleaser appealing to urban hipsters ...
> https://wornandwound.com/pairs-well-with-raketa-big-zero/


Like the straps. Where did you get them, also 18 or 20mm?


----------



## RedFroggy

It was a while ago from ebay ... it was very cheap but ok quality with the «.ivory + red.» running a tad short.


----------



## MERCENARY

Ι think this vintage style leather bund
improves quite nice the looks of it.&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## RedFroggy

+1 , it is a truly lovely Bund , one of the nicest I have seen. Is it hand-made ?



MERCENARY said:


> Ι think this vintage style leather bund
> improves quite nice the looks of it.��


----------



## TagTime

Mine came originally on a bund strap.


----------



## MERCENARY

RedFroggy said:


> +1 , it is a truly lovely Bund , one of the nicest I have seen. Is it hand-made ?


Thanks mate! Yes it is a handmade one and of a great quality as far as I can tell.


----------



## rainbowbattlekid

Does this one look authentic to you guys?

Most of the ones on eBay look suspect to me, or are not the features i want (white dial, cyrillic, ussr, etc)

This one looks decent to me but I could be missing something. That is the correct crystal, right?


----------



## mad1980

Here is mine with a cork strap


----------



## peskydonut




----------



## elcogollero

this is mine - think it's correct


----------



## mickyc79

Is this a big zero?


----------



## joaot

Big Zero pocket watch


----------



## joaot

Big Zero pocket watch


----------



## Odessa200

joaot said:


> Big Zero pocket watch


Lovely!


----------



## DVD

Finaly i got one


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Family photo:


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## columela

This is my just arrived item









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy




----------



## Reno




----------



## RedFroggy

My new addition to the BZ's family









I have never ever seen this model before.









Beside that it obviously commemorates the 9th May end of WW2 & that it is post Soviet, any further info about it ?


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

Just received this. Supposedly an NOS Glasnost model, no idea if it is legit. It's the flat top crystal, and it looks just about flawless in person (I think there's dust in the pics). I'm guessing either it is legit or it is just a good fake. But either way I didn't pay a ton so I'm good. Any opinions out there?
The seller said he wanted one for his collection and found a pair so was selling this one. Not sure what the band is but it looks like maybe something that communists would sell. It's too short for me though, so I need to get a new strap. Thinking MN strap?


----------



## Odessa200

Looks good to me



theoneandonlybrooks said:


> Just received this. Supposedly an NOS Glasnost model, no idea if it is legit. It's the flat top crystal, and it looks just about flawless in person (I think there's dust in the pics). I'm guessing either it is legit or it is just a good fake. But either way I didn't pay a ton so I'm good. Any opinions out there?
> The seller said he wanted one for his collection and found a pair so was selling this one. Not sure what the band is but it looks like maybe something that communists would sell. It's too short for me though, so I need to get a new strap. Thinking MN strap?
> View attachment 15379739
> 
> View attachment 15379740
> 
> View attachment 15379741


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

Do you mean you think it looks legit? Have you seen a band like that before? It makes me think of pleather or some kind of over-processed real leather.



Odessa200 said:


> Looks good to me


----------



## [email protected]

How many of those gemstone big zeroes are out there?

What gemstones have been used? I know of the jade and jasper. Any others?


----------



## Odessa200

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> Do you mean you think it looks legit? Have you seen a band like that before? It makes me think of pleather or some kind of over-processed real leather.


yes, I think it is legit. The strap has nothing to do with the watch. I have never seen it but this is somewhat irrelevant: most of the russian and soviet watches were sold w/o any straps or bracelets.


----------



## Odessa200

[email protected] said:


> How many of those gemstone big zeroes are out there?
> 
> What gemstones have been used? I know of the jade and jasper. Any others?


i know of Jade, Jasper and malachite. Maybe some other soft stones were used.


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

Odessa200 said:


> yes, I think it is legit. The strap has nothing to do with the watch. I have never seen it but this is somewhat irrelevant: most of the russian and soviet watches were sold w/o any straps or bracelets.


Thanks.

So I have another question though. If it's a legit NOS, then I assume it would have been sitting for 30 or so years. Should I have it oiled and cleaned before running it very much?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So I have another question though. If it's a legit NOS, then I assume it would have been sitting for 30 or so years. Should I have it oiled and cleaned before running it very much?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


do you intend to wear It frequently? If yes then for sure you need to service it for a good reliable performance and to avoid excessive wear. If you intend to wear it a few times a year then just use as is.


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

Odessa200 said:


> do you intend to wear It frequently? If yes then for sure you need to service it for a good reliable performance and to avoid excessive wear. If you intend to wear it a few times a year then just use as is.


Ok, thanks again. That's what I figured. Other than my new production Amphibia, my Russian watches only get worn here and there. This one I might wear a little more often though.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Is this "Gaigher" dial legit? (From ebay listing: )

Raketa Big ZERO cal.2609HA Restored Soviet Russian Wristwatch Gold Plated | eBay










By the seller's own admission, the dial has been replaced (but claims the rest of the watch is original).

Are these legit dials? The mix of English words is... interesting, but I love the look of this thing.


----------



## JacobC




----------



## Odessa200

[email protected] said:


> Is this "Gaigher" dial legit? (From ebay listing: )
> 
> Raketa Big ZERO cal.2609HA Restored Soviet Russian Wristwatch Gold Plated | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the seller's own admission, the dial has been replaced (but claims the rest of the watch is original).
> 
> Are these legit dials? The mix of English words is... interesting, but I love the look of this thing.


Fantasy dial. As far as the rest of the watch: wrong hands for Big Zerro as well.


----------



## pump 19

Odessa200 said:


> Fantasy dial. As far as the rest of the watch: wrong hands for Big Zerro as well.


Every once in a while they come up with a dial I kind of like. Haven't gone so far as buying one, but a bit tempted. This one has that potential. Maybe lose the cornball lettering, a subtle made in Russia at bottom, silver case and hands...who knows, might work.


----------



## pisty5926

..il mio nuovo arrivato....


----------



## starjay

Hi everyone,
can you give me your opinion on this NOS Big Zero:








Mechanical wach Raketa "Big Zero" 39mm new old stock White | eBay


Face Color:White. We will try do everything we can to resolve the issue. Band color:Black and white. Case size:39mm.



www.ebay.co.uk





Everything looks perfect except the dial. Some Typography imperfections on the "Сделано в CCCP" and the USSR State Mark of Quality. Just a variation (error on printing) or fake dial? Everything else looks spot on (hands, movement).

TIA


----------



## Odessa200

starjay said:


> Hi everyone,
> can you give me your opinion on this NOS Big Zero:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanical wach Raketa "Big Zero" 39mm new old stock White | eBay
> 
> 
> Face Color:White. We will try do everything we can to resolve the issue. Band color:Black and white. Case size:39mm.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything looks perfect except the dial. Some Typography imperfections on the "Сделано в CCCP" and the USSR State Mark of Quality. Just a variation (error on printing) or fake dial? Everything else looks spot on (hands, movement).
> 
> TIA


Fake. Look at the seller's other items. Lots of clearly faked dials.
The rest is wrong as well. Crown is obvious. Movement is wrong too: this is harder but you need to know the difference between early Raketa and later Raketa (from the Perestroika time). Will leave this for you to research and determine that the movement is wrong. Cheers


----------



## starjay

Odessa200 said:


> Fake. Look at the seller's other items. Lots of clearly faked dials.
> The rest is wrong as well. Crown is obvious. Movement is wrong too: this is harder but you need to know the difference between early Raketa and later Raketa (from the Perestroika time). Will leave this for you to research and determine that the movement is wrong. Cheers


Thank you.


----------



## JacobC

Getting my home photo studio set up in advance of an announcement next Monday


----------



## 24h

JacobC said:


> Getting my home photo studio set up in advance of an announcement next Monday


I think that's more of a "big square" than a "big zero" 😄


----------



## Kotsov

24h said:


> I think that's more of a "big square" than a "big zero" 😄


Its a first gen ipad


----------



## JacobC

24h said:


> I think that's more of a "big square" than a "big zero"


I've affectionately named this model the "black hole"



Kotsov said:


> Its a first gen ipad


That's pretty funny lol.


----------



## runningzombie

I bought this, it was quite cheap and I don't mind if it ends up being franken or not legit, but curious on opinions, everything seemed fine to me except for the crown not matching color. I'm thinking it is just erosion or a replacement. Good learning opportunity if it's got obvious faults I didn't see.


----------



## Odessa200

runningzombie said:


> I bought this, it was quite cheap and I don't mind if it ends up being franken or not legit, but curious on opinions, everything seemed fine to me except for the crown not matching color. I'm thinking it is just erosion or a replacement. Good learning opportunity if it's got obvious faults I didn't see.
> 
> View attachment 15510316
> View attachment 15510315
> View attachment 15510314


old movement is installed in not so old watch. Only balance has the flat edge (new style). Rest of the movement is beveled (old style that does not belong to a Perestroika watch). And the crown is wrong. Crystal hard to see: potentially wrong. Need a side photo.


----------



## runningzombie

Odessa200 said:


> old movement is installed in not so old watch. Only balance has the flat edge (new style). Rest of the movement is beveled (old style that does not belong to a Perestroika watch). And the crown is wrong. Crystal hard to see: potentially wrong. Need a side photo.


Could you explain the balance to me a bit better. I thought the Big Zero was made with the 2609.HA movement, didn't realize they changed for later styles. Do you think that all the parts are legit Big Zero parts, just not all in the same watch? Sorry, I'm a first timer.


----------



## JacobC

runningzombie said:


> Could you explain the balance to me a bit better. I thought the Big Zero was made with the 2609.HA movement, didn't realize they changed for later styles. Do you think that all the parts are legit Big Zero parts, just not all in the same watch? Sorry, I'm a first timer.


There's a lot of complexity and even after almost 10 years of collecting watches I still defer to these guys.


----------



## 1afc

Just checking to see if a Vostok Big Zero Tribute is allowed in.

So after many years of learning to dial print............

















And a white dial


----------



## cookiemonster94

My Big Zeros:














I know that this one is legit, has the right old movement stamped with SU, 2609 HA.

I am not so certain anymore if this one is legit, after browsing this thread.














It has english labeling, no stamping, on the movement. I've been told that Raketa started doing that in the 90s.
But my crown looks different, it also says "16 Jewels R 2609" on the movement".

And the one I picked up in non working order and will restore:


----------



## Odessa200

runningzombie said:


> Could you explain the balance to me a bit better. I thought the Big Zero was made with the 2609.HA movement, didn't realize they changed for later styles. Do you think that all the parts are legit Big Zero parts, just not all in the same watch? Sorry, I'm a first timer.


look at the outage of the movement. Do you see that some bridges has a beveled edge? This is an old style. Look at the balance bridge. It has the 90 degrees edge. See it? 
2609.HA is a type of the movement with certain features BUT it was made for probably 25 years if not more. During these years technology changed. Early movements were assembled by hand. Later by machines. Beveled edge was removed to assist with the machine assemble and to simplify the process. Raketa Big Zero is a late soviet watch. Perestroika watch. So it must have a later 2609.HA movement to be time-period correct.


----------



## Odessa200

cookiemonster94 said:


> My Big Zeros:
> View attachment 15514080
> 
> View attachment 15514100
> 
> I know that this one is legit, has the right old movement stamped with SU, 2609 HA.
> 
> I am not so certain anymore if this one is legit, after browsing this thread.
> View attachment 15514085
> 
> View attachment 15514103
> 
> It has english labeling, no stamping, on the movement. I've been told that Raketa started doing that in the 90s.
> But my crown looks different, it also says "16 Jewels R 2609" on the movement".
> 
> And the one I picked up in non working order and will restore:
> View attachment 15514115
> 
> View attachment 15514117


You got it: not legit. You have the Russian 2609 (hence the R on the ratchet wheel). But the watch has a Soviet dial. One may say that maybe there was some surplus of soviet dials that were used later by Russia but I personally doubt it. Soviet Raketa Big 0 needs a late soviet HA movement. Russian Big 0 needs a Russian one.


----------



## cookiemonster94

Do you think the watch was made in a factory or made in some sweatshop to be sold as fake? If its a legit factory watch, its legit enough for me. Might try and replace the movement. Can you show me some pictures of late 2609 movements so I can look out for one if I ever devide to replace it? Is the crystal correct too?


----------



## Odessa200

cookiemonster94 said:


> Do you think the watch was made in a factory or made in some sweatshop to be sold as fake? If its a legit factory watch, its legit enough for me. Might try and replace the movement. Can you show me some pictures of late 2609 movements so I can look out for one if I ever devide to replace it? Is the crystal correct too?


the watch was made but a guy who buys parts and assemble them. Or the parts may be replaced because the watch got broken: you would stop by a watchmaker and ask to fix the watch. A regular person will never say 'but make sure you put the right time correct parts'. Regular non collector will say 'all I want is for the watch to work'.

for crystal: add a side photo

Correct movement for the Soviet Big Zero looks like this.


----------



## cookiemonster94

Is the crown accurate? The movement you posted looks like it has the same type of crown I have. But If the dial is accurate and the rest adds up, I probably wont touch it soon. I want to gain more expirience in watchmaking first.


----------



## Odessa200

cookiemonster94 said:


> View attachment 15514288
> 
> Is the crown accurate? The movement you posted looks like it has the same type of crown I have. But If the dial is accurate and the rest adds up, I probably wont touch it soon. I want to gain more expirience in watchmaking first.


a bit hard to see when most of the photo is not the watch but what is around it 

Looks Ok to me.


----------



## Spritrig

My first Raketa. Came yesterday!


----------



## cookiemonster94

Thats a really nice Raketa!


----------



## tj5

Hi everyone!

I've been reading through the thread while scouring ebay for a genuine Big Zero. Is anyone able to advise if the below is geniune or a franken/fake? Sorry if this is in the wrong place!

Ebay Listing

Thanks!


----------



## Odessa200

tj5 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been reading through the thread while scouring ebay for a genuine Big Zero. Is anyone able to advise if the below is geniune or a franken/fake? Sorry if this is in the wrong place!
> 
> Ebay Listing
> 
> Thanks!


Looks good to me.


----------



## tj5

Odessa200 said:


> Looks good to me.


 Thanks!


----------



## tj5

How about this one?

Ebay Listing


----------



## Odessa200

tj5 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> Ebay Listing


Fake dial and wrong movement.


----------



## okican

Hi, found this on an instagram seller page. Researched on the web if big zero has colored dials. I only found an ebay page selling same watch. My question is, do big zeros have colored dials? I also noticed on this particular watch's hands are kinda different tho. What do you think?


----------



## 979greenwich

No, it's fake. Big zero only had two different cases, dial always in black and white. Google "so you want to buy a raketa big zero".


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

okican said:


> My question is, do big zeros have colored dials?


It's not strictly speaking true to say the Big Zero only came in black or white. Raketa also made stone dial versions using jasper and malachite jade, so deep red and green.

The one you pictured is very fake though.


----------



## Odessa200

Here you can find all answers about Zero: Raketa Big Zero: The Ultimate Buying Guide


----------



## mickibang

Hi! I have a question for you @Odessa200.

Can this movement be "legit" with a "Сделано в России" dial?









If not what the correct movement for "Сделано в России" dial?

Thanks!


----------



## Odessa200

mickibang said:


> Hi! I have a question for you @Odessa200.
> 
> Can this movement be "legit" with a "Сделано в России" dial?
> View attachment 15697041
> 
> 
> If not what the correct movement for "Сделано в России" dial?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, it is very possible. I have a new watch with the documents that was never opened before me and it has same movement and 'made in Russia' on the dial.


----------



## mickibang

Odessa200 said:


> Yes, it is very possible. I have a new watch with the documents that was never opened before me and it has same movement and 'made in Russia' on the dial.


Thanks man! You have reassured me.
This "SU" mark bothered me. My opinion was that the mechanisms with the "SU" mark were not going to be thrown away after the fall of the Soviet Union and could be used with Russian dials.


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> Fake dial and wrong movement.


Genuinely interested - how do you tell there that the dial is fake, what gives it off?

edit: the "P" being incomplete on "СДЕЛАНО В СССР"?


----------



## mickibang

Ligavesh said:


> Genuinely interested - how do you tell there that the dial is fake, what gives it off?
> 
> edit: the "P" being incomplete on "СДЕЛАНО В СССР"?


In my opinion the dial seems to be printed and as if the ink had drooled


----------



## Ligavesh

mickibang said:


> In my opinion the dial seems to be printed and as if the ink had drooled


Hm, I thought about that, but I'm on my phone, it's probably better visible on a computer...


----------



## Odessa200

Ligavesh said:


> Genuinely interested - how do you tell there that the dial is fake, what gives it off?
> 
> edit: the "P" being incomplete on "СДЕЛАНО В СССР"?


the smaller the text the harder to print it sharp. Look at the 2 fakes and 1 real. Just randomly picked. If a dial like 1 or 2 were printed in USSR and the director of the watch company allowed such horrible quality to be used for the Sate  It is a Sate Quality symbol we are talking about. Only best products deserved it!


----------



## miquel99

Raketa “Big Zero” – A Design That Crossed Frontiers


I think I can safely state that if there were any Soviet watch whose design had crossed frontiers and become recognizable throughout the world, it would be the Raketa “Big Zero”. But how did this…




www.safonagastrocrono.club


----------



## Bsw_sc




----------



## Jay Dub

Hey folks!

First post on WUS. Excited to join this amazing community of watch enthusiasts and aficionados! I've been eyeing the Big Zero for some time now, and finally made the plunge when I stumbled across this unique gem with a semi-precious (jasper) dial. The gold casing/bezel and hour markers perfectly accent the shades of red on the dial.


----------



## JacobC

Jay Dub said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> First post on WUS. Excited to join this amazing community of watch enthusiasts and aficionados! I've been eyeing the Big Zero for some time now, and finally made the plunge when I stumbled across this unique gem with a semi-precious (jasper) dial. The gold casing/bezel and hour markers perfectly accent the shades of red on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 15744154
> View attachment 15744203


Welcome! We're glad to have you.


----------



## Jay Dub

JacobC said:


> Welcome! We're glad to have you.


Thank you! Glad to be here! ☺


----------



## jimzilla

My one and only big zero, Is this one real or fake?, thanks.


----------



## falika

I know this is not an official Big Zero, and I do not own this, but I sort of love it. Cracks me up. It's a bit Tom of Finland.


----------



## Ligavesh

jimzilla said:


> My one and only big zero, Is this one real or fake?, thanks.


I asked the same question about mine a while ago in the Q&A, and someone said - if it looks like a Big Zero and has the correct movement, case, crown and glass, then it probably is a real Big Zero - or at least no one can say it isn't


----------



## jimzilla

Is this one real or fake?, I have not opeded it up to see what movement it has.thanks.


----------



## Klassified94

jimzilla said:


> My one and only big zero, Is this one real or fake?, thanks.


I'm currently looking for one myself and from everything I can see in this photo, it looks real. The most common giveaway of a fake Big Zero that otherwise looks genuine is that the numbers and triangles are printed on the dial, rather than applied resin/plastic. The markers on yours are slightly glossy and reflect the light differently to the white dial, so in my opinion yours looks real, but I'm not an expert. Would you mind sharing how you got your hands on one? Genuine ones in such good condition are apparently very difficult to find.


----------



## Klassified94

Ligavesh said:


> Genuinely interested - how do you tell there that the dial is fake, what gives it off?
> 
> edit: the "P" being incomplete on "СДЕЛАНО В СССР"?


As far as I've learned, a genuine Big Zero will have applied resin/plastic numbers and triangles, rather than printed on the dial, so you can tell a genuine one by seeing whether the markers are slightly raised, have clean (rather than rough) edges, and are slightly glossy and reflect the light differently to the white dial. I'm looking for a genuine Big Zero myself but sadly everything I've seen on eBay thus far looks fake, even though the sellers have good reviews.


----------



## Big_head

Hi, great thread. I am on the lookout for a Big Zero and stumbled across this one at a local store. This will be my first Raketa, so just wanted to be 100% on its authenticity before purchasing as they are attaching a decent premium to it! What does everyone think about this one? I can seem to find anything matching online. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## starjay

Never seen a dial like that before, so I am going with fake. Do you have any other photos?


----------



## Big_head

starjay said:


> Never seen a dial like that before, so I am going with fake. Do you have any other photos?


Thanks,

Yeah, I have struggled to find any faces with the 19 jewel inscription, but have seen there are 19 jewel zeros. Here is another pic, but it doesn't help (me) much.


----------



## James Haury

Odessa200 said:


> Fantasy dial. As far as the rest of the watch: wrong hands for Big Zerro as well.


It's still a nice watch.


----------



## James Haury

sertse said:


> Received mine from samun too, it like the reassurance I'm getting the real thing and I'm supporter a watch enthusiast. It came with a NATO strap, but I changed it over to this strap I found lying around on a dead fashion watch while cleaning the house. What do you think?


 It looks ok.
IS RUSSIAN BEAR DA?


----------



## James Haury

Beeks said:


> On a hand made leather Pav Strap


I like the strap.


----------



## James Haury

I consider it more of an easy reader.


----------



## Klassified94

Big_head said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Yeah, I have struggled to find any faces with the 19 jewel inscription, but have seen there are 19 jewel zeros. Here is another pic, but it doesn't help (me) much.


I've also never seen a dial like this. It's hard to tell with the bad resolution photos but somehow the way the light hits the 3 and the 5 o'clock marker makes me think it could be genuine. Best to wait for one of the pros on the forum to answer.


----------



## starjay

Big_head said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Yeah, I have struggled to find any faces with the 19 jewel inscription, but have seen there are 19 jewel zeros. Here is another pic, but it doesn't help (me) much.


Ask for the movement photo.


----------



## Big_head

starjay said:


> Ask for the movement photo.


Thanks for your help so far, I really appreciate it. Photos attached!


----------



## starjay

Big_head said:


> Thanks for your help so far, I really appreciate it. Photos attached!


The movement is wrong also. It should be a 2609.HA.


----------



## Odessa200

starjay said:


> The movement is wrong also. It should be a 2609.HA.


movement is right. It is made in Late SU and has caliber stamped on the ratchet wheel. As far as the dial: photos are too bad to clearly see.


----------



## Big_head

Odessa200 said:


> movement is right. It is made in Late SU and has caliber stamped on the ratchet wheel. As far as the dial: photos are too bad to clearly see.


Thanks, I'll go check out the face carefully. I have read the guides but am a bit lost with it to be honest. Is it as simple as the numbers being 'painted' as opposed to printed. As well as clarity etc? I haven't found any faces online which make mention to the number of jewels, this was my main concern to be honest.

Thanks!


----------



## Odessa200

Big_head said:


> Thanks, I'll go check out the face carefully. I have read the guides but am a bit lost with it to be honest. Is it as simple as the numbers being 'painted' as opposed to printed. As well as clarity etc? I haven't found any faces online which make mention to the number of jewels, this was my main concern to be honest.
> 
> Thanks!


I agree: never seen one like this. Usually when you see high quality photos you can spot the fake dials easily. If the seller does not give normal photos and given this strange 'extra jewels text' I would assume the worst and pass


----------



## Big_head

Odessa200 said:


> I agree: never seen one like this. Usually when you see high quality photos you can spot the fake dials easily. If the seller does not give normal photos and given this strange 'extra jewels text' I would assume the worst and pass


OK, great. Thanks.

By chance, are there any reputable ebay sellers or reputable websites you can suggest?


----------



## somebodyux

Hi WUS,

Is this a real or fake Big Zero? I have a gold plated version which I bought on ebay, my only concern is the dial looks printed and the crown does not look like it is gold plated.








































Thanks.


----------



## Odessa200

somebodyux said:


> Hi WUS,
> 
> Is this a real or fake Big Zero? I have a gold plated version which I bought on ebay, my only concern is the dial looks printed and the crown does not look like it is gold plated.
> 
> View attachment 15857726
> View attachment 15857727
> View attachment 15857728
> View attachment 15857729
> 
> 
> View attachment 15857743
> 
> 
> Thanks.


exterior is all right including dial. Crown lost some gilding. Movement is a replaced one from an earlier Raketa. Note it has beveled edges (and during Perestroika movements were already simplified). Also the movement has a serial number and the back cover has a number: not right. 1 watch = 1 number. Movement is from the times/watch that did not have the number on the back cover.


----------



## somebodyux

Odessa200 said:


> exterior is all right including dial. Crown lost some gilding. Movement is a replaced one from an earlier Raketa. Note it has beveled edges (and during Perestroika movements were already simplified). Also the movement has a serial number and the back cover has a number: not right. 1 watch = 1 number. Movement is from the times/watch that did not have the number on the back cover.


Thank you!


----------



## neatlittlefellow

I have these ->


----------



## Hamilton_Fish

Hi y'all! First time, long time, yada yada...

I bought this Raketa Big Zero recently after doing a little (perhaps not enough) research. It all looks and runs well, except the actual Raketa name/logo on the dial. I have a hard time believing someone would go through the trouble of faking the watch and applying the indices and numerals correctly, and simply print an incorrect logo? But who knows...

Has anyone seen this before? Could it be some variation? Or am I simply another rube? Thanks


----------



## Odessa200

Hamilton_Fish said:


> Hi y'all! First time, long time, yada yada...
> 
> I bought this Raketa Big Zero recently after doing a little (perhaps not enough) research. It all looks and runs well, except the actual Raketa name/logo on the dial. I have a hard time believing someone would go through the trouble of faking the watch and applying the indices and numerals correctly, and simply print an incorrect logo? But who knows...
> 
> Has anyone seen this before? Could it be some variation? Or am I simply another rube? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 15999121
> View attachment 15999122


Yes, the text is thin but the quality is great. I think it is a variation. Legit. Lets see what other folks say.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Hamilton_Fish said:


> Hi y'all! First time, long time, yada yada...
> 
> I bought this Raketa Big Zero recently after doing a little (perhaps not enough) research. It all looks and runs well, except the actual Raketa name/logo on the dial. I have a hard time believing someone would go through the trouble of faking the watch and applying the indices and numerals correctly, and simply print an incorrect logo? But who knows...
> 
> Has anyone seen this before? Could it be some variation? Or am I simply another rube? Thanks


Logo aside, I don't think the crown is correct.


----------



## Econwatson

Hi All!

There is a seller advertising "NOS" Raketa Big Zeroes on eBay with a box and papers.

Here is an example:








OLD STOCK Raketa BIG ZERO Soviet watch raketa with documents and box | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for OLD STOCK Raketa BIG ZERO Soviet watch raketa with documents and box at the best online prices at eBay!



www.ebay.com.au





Do you think these are genuine?
I've been sent a picture of the movement which is a 2609HA SU as displayed on the crown wheel which I believe is for later models.

I am concerned that the date of manufacture on the papers appears to be 1995 despite being dial saying "made in CCCP in Russian. (Vendor has confirmed it was made in 1995) I realise it could still be authentic and assembled from old parts, but don't know if this actually happened.

Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## Odessa200

Econwatson said:


> Hi All!
> 
> There is a seller advertising "NOS" Raketa Big Zeroes on eBay with a box and papers.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLD STOCK Raketa BIG ZERO Soviet watch raketa with documents and box | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for OLD STOCK Raketa BIG ZERO Soviet watch raketa with documents and box at the best online prices at eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think these are genuine?
> I've been sent a picture of the movement which is a 2609HA SU as displayed on the crown wheel which I believe is for later models.
> 
> I am concerned that the date of manufacture on the papers appears to be 1995 despite being dial saying "made in CCCP in Russian. (Vendor has confirmed it was made in 1995) I realise it could still be authentic and assembled from old parts, but don't know if this actually happened.
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated.


the guy has too many fakes/frankens. I do not buy it. Just my personal take&#8230;


----------



## Econwatson

Odessa200 said:


> the guy has too many fakes/frankens. I do not buy it. Just my personal take&#8230;


Thankyou Odessa200, I was really hoping to get your advice as I value it a lot in the world of Russian watches.

I agree that it is strange that he has obviously fake watches with the wrong hands alongside what he is claiming to be genuine. I think if it was genuine and NOS then it would be a price I was willing to pay but if fake then it's a big cost.

For once my partner is interested in a watch, she really likes the gold-plated Raketa Big Zero. Would you mind looking at this one?

My thoughts, for what they are worth are:

Case: Looks correct
Dial: Looks OK but can't tell if markers are applied or printed from the photo. The wedges are not pointed so that is a good sign, Language is correct. The font on the smaller text looks a little blurry but could just be the photo.
Handset: Looks correct with small points at the end of the hands. Second hand flares which I also believe to be correct.
Caseback: Different colour to watch but that appears to be standard? Three digit code which I believe to be correct.
Movement: Has 2609NA marking and SU marking which I believe is correct
Crown: Looks basically flat but slightly convex which I understand to be correct. It is slightly worn.
Crystal: Looks flat so correct, not sure if original but doesn't matter.

Thanks so much to you Odessa or anybody who can help : )


----------



## Odessa200

Econwatson said:


> Thankyou Odessa200, I was really hoping to get your advice as I value it a lot in the world of Russian watches.
> 
> I agree that it is strange that he has obviously fake watches with the wrong hands alongside what he is claiming to be genuine. I think if it was genuine and NOS then it would be a price I was willing to pay but if fake then it's a big cost.
> 
> For once my partner is interested in a watch, she really likes the gold-plated Raketa Big Zero. Would you mind looking at this one?
> 
> My thoughts, for what they are worth are:
> 
> Case: Looks correct
> Dial: Looks OK but can't tell if markers are applied or printed from the photo. The wedges are not pointed so that is a good sign, Language is correct. The font on the smaller text looks a little blurry but could just be the photo.
> Handset: Looks correct with small points at the end of the hands. Second hand flares which I also believe to be correct.
> Caseback: Different colour to watch but that appears to be standard? Three digit code which I believe to be correct.
> Movement: Has 2609NA marking and SU marking which I believe is correct
> Crown: Looks basically flat but slightly convex which I understand to be correct. It is slightly worn.
> Crystal: Looks flat so correct, not sure if original but doesn't matter.
> 
> Thanks so much to you Odessa or anybody who can help : )
> 
> View attachment 16028369
> 
> 
> View attachment 16028371
> 
> 
> View attachment 16028372
> 
> View attachment 16028373


let me clarify a bit: the 1st chromed Zero: I do not see anything wrong with it except maybe the dial. To me the letter look a bit misaligned. Then the red flags:
1) too many identical watches for sale
2) made in ussr and 1995! This is way too many years since ussr was gone
3) too many other fakes for sale

Even if the watch is made from genuine parts the papers are not for them and hence 250$ Is excessive.

The gilded watch looks authentic to me.
just my opinion of course.


----------



## JohnWage

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> Family photo:


That nephrite dial is gorgeous, it’s definitely my grail watch.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

JohnWage said:


> That nephrite dial is gorgeous, it’s definitely my grail watch.


----------

